# 1987 Raleigh Seneca Mountain Tour bike



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

Following are some pictures of my 1987 Raleigh Seneca MT TOURING bike. This bike probably wasn't ridden more than about 50 miles whenever I had purchased it and I have only put about 50 miles on this bike myself. Despite being 22 years old this bike still looks almost new. I had removed some of the original parts such as the stem, seat, seat post, and pedals to upgrade the bike somewhat and to fit me better, I kept all of the original parts so I could restore this bike back to original, whenever I sell it:


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

Looks good!

:thumbsup:


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

Slimpee:

Thanks for the compliment!


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

mb2good said:


> Slimpee:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


You can use the "quote" button...it's easier to read than spelling out who you're talking to.

I'm just sayin...


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

mb2good said:


> Slimpee:
> 
> Thanks for the compliment!


You can use the "quote" button...it's easier to read than spelling out who you're talking to.

I'm just sayin...

Another thing, it looks like a great rider but maybe ditch the "pie-plate" rear spoke protector thing...they look kinda dorky in my opinion. To each his own, though!


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

How do those tires do on the dirt?

Quite a back drop you gots going on too.


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

Slimpee said:
 

> You can use the "quote" button...it's easier to read than spelling out who you're talking to.
> 
> I'm just sayin...
> 
> Another thing, it looks like a great rider but maybe ditch the "pie-plate" rear spoke protector thing...they look kinda dorky in my opinion. To each his own, though!


Thanks for the tip about using the quote button-as I'm new to this forum-but, I will do this from now on.

Well, I agree with you regarding the "pie-plate" rear spoke protector thing-but, it came with the bike-so, I just left it on there.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Do you, by chance, live with your grandmother?


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> How do those tires do on the dirt?
> 
> Quite a back drop you gots going on too.


I haven't really given those tires much of a test in the dirt-but, I do like the ride they give on the asphalt.


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Do you, by chance, live with your grandmother?


the question is "what town does he live in?"


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Do you, by chance, live with your grandmother?


No. But, why do you ask? Is it because of the antique 1950's sofa in the background?


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

I also rudely forgot to tell you, nice bike, Mr. Good!

I would keep the pie plate and reflectors on. Adds character. 

plus, it would help us spot you on the streets.


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

sfgirlonbike said:


> I also rudely forgot to tell you, nice bike, Mr. Good!
> 
> I would keep the pie plate and reflectors on. Adds character. oo


Well, thank you!


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mb2good said:


> No. But, why do you ask? Is it because of the antique 1950's sofa in the background?


Yes, that and and few other things such as....the area rug on top of the carpet, the cherub lamp, the bureau with teapots and decorative gravy boats in it, the embroidered cushions, the gold fan shaped fire grate, the lacquered wall hanging....


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

mb2good said:


> I haven't really given those tires much of a test in the dirt-but, I do like the ride they give on the asphalt.


Please tell me your MB-1 sees dirt.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mb2good said:


> I do like the ride they give on the asphalt.


You don't say.


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Yes, that and and few other things such as....the area rug on top of the carpet, the cherub lamp, the bureau with teapots and decorative gravy boats in it, the embroidered cushions, the gold fan shaped fire grate, the lacquered wall hanging....


It was my wife who had collected some of those items as well as the antique furniture and then, had decorated the living room with different things that she thought would blend in with all of this stuff. But no, neither of our grandmother's live with us.


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Please tell me your MB-1 sees dirt.


I know you are going to spring on me like a mountain lion whenever I answer your question-but.................gasping.............knees knocking...................you guessed it, as my MB-1 is pristine mint and has never seen dirt...........yet!


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> You don't say.


Yes, and those tires roll smooth and fast on the asphalt without making any noise. There are a bunch of smaller knobs in the tread that are spaced fairly close together and the center row of knobs are larger and flatter and are even closer together, which helps quell the noise.


----------



## Slimpee (Oct 3, 2007)

mb2good said:


> I know you are going to spring on me like a mountain lion whenever I answer your question-but.................gasping.............knees knocking...................you guessed it, as my MB-1 is pristine mint and has never seen dirt...........yet!


At least you have the balls to admit it.

On the other hand, while I understand "protecting" a bike you love it is my opinion that EVERY mtb. bike from your Cunninghams to your lowly Huffy BEGS to be ridden in dirt at least sometimes. So please grant them that wish!

On the third hand, it's your sh*t so do with it what you will...


----------



## pint (Oct 6, 2008)

You should probably put some slicks on that baby. They grip really well on assphalt as well. Oh, and be careful not to get any grease on that couch...


----------



## jacdykema (Apr 10, 2006)

sfgirlonbike said:


> Do you, by chance, live with your grandmother?


Sfgirl, the home analyzer.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Dude, this bike isn't that special to keep it mint. Take it out on the dirt. Have you considered road biking?


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

mb2good said:


> Yes, and those tires roll smooth and fast on the asphalt without making any noise. There are a bunch of smaller knobs in the tread that are spaced fairly close together and the center row of knobs are larger and flatter and are even closer together, which helps quell the noise.


Sounds pertty sweet! :eekster:

How are they for speed bump jumping?


----------



## muddybuddy (Jan 31, 2007)

If you're not going to ride them on the dirt, you may want to switch to collecting vintage road or hybrid bikes and leave the MTBs to those who appreciate them for what they were designed to be.


----------



## alexk (Sep 30, 2005)

jacdykema said:


> Sfgirl, the home analyzer.


You don't say? IIRC you've been subject to the very same analysis.


----------



## GlassTrain (Oct 22, 2008)

Does taking off the plastic spoke protector make you go faster? :skep:


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

pint:

Slicks sound like a good idea for asphalt. I hear ya about not getting grease on that couch! Thanks!


----------



## mb2good (Jan 2, 2009)

muddybuddy said:


> If you're not going to ride them on the dirt, you may want to switch to collecting vintage road or hybrid bikes and leave the MTBs to those who appreciate them for what they were designed to be.


No, I don't care for road bikes at all. Hybrid bikes are OK-but, I can appreciate a good mountain bike just for the bike itself. Since I like the older classic MTB's with a rigid fork, if I wanted to get up into the rough stuff-or, to really do it in the dirt-then, I go out and pick out a modern MTB, built better for pure MTB duty, with shocks, at least on the front forks.


----------



## banditfl (Nov 17, 2012)

To bad this thread is old and the Photo's are missing. The Seneca was my first mountain bike. I just flat wore it out. I wish I had some pictures of mine. I got rid of it probably 20 years ago when I bought my current bike.


----------

